# شرح برنامج 8 Soft Desk



## احمد سعادة (17 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قريبا جدا 
شرح مبسط مفصل لبرنامج8 Soft Desk 
ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو عبده 727 (20 فبراير 2007)

بسرعه يااخ / احمد الحقني بيه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعبدالجبار (20 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجو من سيادتكم اخ احمد وضع رابظه لكي نحمله ونكون شاكرين فضلكم ودمتم


----------



## احمدعبدالجبار (20 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ارجو من سيادتكم اخ احمد وضع رابظه لكي نحمله ونكون شاكرين فضلكم ودمتم


----------



## احمد سعادة (21 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ليس له رابط وانما انا الذي كتب هذا الشرح 
اذا استطعت تحديد العمل ابعث لك بنسخة تشرح ما ستقوم به


----------



## احمدعبدالجبار (21 فبراير 2007)

الاخ العزيز احمد المحترم
اعرف كيفية العمل عليه
ولكن لو سمحت تبعتلي سوفت دسك 8 لان النسخه اللي عندي غير صالحه
واكون شاكرا فضلكم 
الله في عون العبد طالما العبد في عون اخيه وانت اهلا لها ودمتم


----------



## احمد سعادة (27 فبراير 2007)

انا عارف اني اتخرت لكن صرت شغال نصف الدوسية ولما اكملها ببعثها ان شاء الله


----------



## احمدعبدالجبار (3 مارس 2007)

امتى يا احمد


----------



## shrek (4 مارس 2007)

نحن بالاتنظار


----------



## احمدعبدالجبار (5 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العزيز احمد سعاده
نحن بالانتظار ونحن صبرنا قليل ونحن ممتنين لك هذا المجهود
وننتظر منك ولو على اجزاء
ودمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتم


----------



## احمدعبدالجبار (5 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العزيز احمد سعاده
نحن بالانتظار ونحن صبرنا قليل ونحن ممتنين لك هذا المجهود
وننتظر منك ولو على اجزاء
ودمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتم


----------



## albsqlony (6 مارس 2007)

شكراً لك أيها الزميل العزيز جزاك الله خيراً.:1:
محمود البسقلونى


----------



## محمد نحلة (6 مارس 2007)

4ffgfgfffgfg


----------



## احمد برقاوي (7 مارس 2007)

اخي العزيز برنامج سوفت دسك 8 هو برنامج قديم ولا يعمل الا مع اوتوكاد 14 وقد تم بيعه الى شركة اوتو دسك وعملت على تطويره فيما يعرف الان بلاند دسك توب


----------



## جمال سند (8 مارس 2007)

ياريت تبعت يا هندسة انت فين


----------



## أبو ماجد (8 مارس 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم


----------



## ابو ارجوان (9 مارس 2007)

نحن في انتظارك


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد سعادة (18 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا اسف جدا اني قد تأخرت جدا بس المشكلة مش فاضي انشغلت كثير الفترة الماضية


----------



## عماد سويلم (16 أبريل 2007)

عايز اعرف امانيات البرنامج فى رسم القطاعات الترابية


----------



## khaled sham3a (24 أبريل 2007)

wenooooooooooo??????????????????????????


----------



## م/عطية (3 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا ياعم بس ياريت ممتتاخرش علينا


----------



## أبوفايز (3 مايو 2007)

نحن على انتظار فلو تتكرم علينا وتستعجلنا الدرس


----------



## أشرف أحمد منتصر (3 مايو 2007)

*ashraf_montasser20002000************

السلام عليكم و رجمة الله وبركاته , أصدقائى أنا عضو جديد وقد إجتهدت قليلاُ فى شرح بعض الأشياء الهامة لبرنامج السوفت ديسك-8 وسوف أرفقه مع هذه الرسالة لمن يريد ! وكذلك قمت بشرح هذا البرنامج بشكل موسع وبالصوت والصورة ولكن على ملفين مضغوطين وسعتهما حوالى 400 ميجا بيت يعنى ممكن على Cd ولكن مش عارف إزاى أرسلها لكم جميعا! حالفكم التوفيق و دعواتكم لى....! أخيكم أشرف منتصر


----------



## اقصانا الجريح (10 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي ولكن اتمنى لو أحدكم يزودني برابط للبرنامج لاقوم بتحميله


----------



## حاتم المختار (10 يونيو 2007)

*بغداد*

:14: حياك الله ومجهود ممتاز واسعدتنا يا سعاده


----------



## الذهب النادر (10 يونيو 2007)

نشكرك اخينا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## assuamro (11 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر

انا عندي برنامج Softdesk 8 Civil-Survey 

وان شاء الله قريب راح احمله -------->


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (11 يونيو 2007)

اكيد هو اللاند ديسك توب


----------



## م شاكر (31 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (2 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (2 سبتمبر 2007)

الرجاء ارسال الشرح كامل ولكم كل الخير والمحبة 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mmukh202 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hadri (9 مايو 2008)

يا اخي الكريم الرجاء ارسال الشرح كامل ولكم كل الخير والمحبة


----------



## محمود عبده المصري (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى ياريت تعجل بالشرح لانى محتاجة جدآ


----------



## محمدين علي (6 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (7 يونيو 2009)

جنة الخلد ونعيماها عليك رحمة اللة نعم الاخ والصديق ان شاء المولى عز وجل يجعلها صدقة جارية عليك


----------



## yah_022 (24 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا*

مشكور على عالمشاركه الطيبه 
في كمان طريقه انك تدخل النقاط على البرنامج من دون برنامج الاكسل عن طريق الزاوية و المسافه هل عندكم فكره عنها


----------



## احمد على خضر (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أشرف أحمد منتصر قال:


> السلام عليكم و رجمة الله وبركاته , أصدقائى أنا عضو جديد وقد إجتهدت قليلاُ فى شرح بعض الأشياء الهامة لبرنامج السوفت ديسك-8 وسوف أرفقه مع هذه الرسالة لمن يريد ! وكذلك قمت بشرح هذا البرنامج بشكل موسع وبالصوت والصورة ولكن على ملفين مضغوطين وسعتهما حوالى 400 ميجا بيت يعنى ممكن على Cd ولكن مش عارف إزاى أرسلها لكم جميعا! حالفكم التوفيق و دعواتكم لى....! أخيكم أشرف منتصر


الجاء ارساله على الاميل [email protected] ولكم جزيل الشكر ورمضان كريم


----------



## هاني هنو (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتة


----------



## علي الدبس (28 ديسمبر 2010)

من زمان واحنا نستنى يا اخوان إب هالبرنامج.................مشكورررررررررررررررررين لو تسرعو شويه


----------



## amalraouf (23 أبريل 2011)

شكراَ


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (28 أبريل 2011)

رحم اللة المهندس اشرف منتصر واسكنة فسيح جناتة على شرحة المنواضع عن السوفت


----------



## youssryali (28 أبريل 2011)

نرجو السرعة


----------



## youssryali (29 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك ونرجو منك التواصل


----------



## متعب البقمي (29 أبريل 2011)

ثانكس...


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا بارك الله بك


----------



## كمال المجالي (26 مايو 2012)

مع خالص المحبه والشكر الجزيل . نتمنى المزيد


----------

